# moving?



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

I've lived in P.V. since April. Love the people, things to see, cities and areas to visit, the summer is a killer with its humity. thinking of moving to Rosarito to be closer to my son who"s in L.A. plus the weather isn't tropical. Can anyone list good things about Rosarito, w/o tongue in cheek? There must be some reasons for living there instead of other places in Mex. Thanks, Normy


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

NORM123 said:


> I've lived in P.V. since April. Love the people, things to see, cities and areas to visit, the summer is a killer with its humity. thinking of moving to Rosarito to be closer to my son who"s in L.A. plus the weather isn't tropical. Can anyone list good things about Rosarito, w/o tongue in cheek? There must be some reasons for living there instead of other places in Mex. Thanks, Normy


I can't comment on Rosarito, but I have visited Ensenada. Based on a few days visit, it seemed like it would be a pleasant place to live. It was too small for my tastes but if one is happy without the amenities of a large city, it would be fine. The climate must be similar to San Diego, i.e.rarely ever too hot or too cold. Traffic didn't seem to be an issue. I was there during the flu scare so tourism was down. But it was a much sleepier town than Puerto Vallarta.


----------

